# hauntedstar09 is here



## hauntedstar09 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm hauntedstar09, I like Halloween so much I start my own haunted place. we have been doing it for about 4yrs. It's on 10 arces, family and friends help we have so much fun, we do it the last two weekends in Oct.I started plan someting new right after halloween for the next yr. some people think I'm craze, but who cares what people think, I have fun and that what matters.:xbones:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello hs09, and welcome to a great forum. We'd love to see some of those haunt pics.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Hey Huantedstar!

talk is cheap, lets see some pics. Welcome aboard to this internet ship of madmen, matey!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Where is your haunt at?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Haunted!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome HS09, get posting so you can show us pictures of your haunt.


----------



## hauntedstar09 (Jun 11, 2009)

I live in the heartland.


----------



## hauntedstar09 (Jun 11, 2009)

spideranne said:


> Welcome!


 Hi, spideranne , did u go to Parker House last yr.:xbones:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome, can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome enjoy yourself


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings hauntedstar09! Hope you like your new home on the net!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Hauntedstar09 hope you like it here!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

We wants the pictures! We wants the pictures!

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------

